# tranny trouble?



## partkman (Jan 18, 2009)

2000 Maxima SE automatic about 94k under hard acceleration does not go anywhere. rpms go way up but car does not go. seems fine under normal driving conditions had the tranny fluid change about 25k miles ago


----------

